# trace amounts



## geronimo52

Estoy traduciendo esta oración de una Ficha de Datos de Seguridad:

*Crosslinkers may generate trace amounts of hydrogen when exposed to alkalis, water and alcohols.*
 
*Mi intento es: Los entrecruzantes pueden generar cantidades trazados de hidrógeno cuando expuestos a álcalis, agua y alcoholes.*
** 
*Mil gracias de antemano!*


----------



## cybermetaller

Hola, geronimo52.
En primera instancia, no estoy seguro de que la palabra "entrecruzantes" sea la más adecuada, tecnicamente hablando; no obtante, si bien comprendo la palabra "crosslinkers", no logro recordar hablerla visto traducida al español.

En cuanto a "may generate trace amounts" significa que al estos "crosslinkers" reaccionar en el polímero pueden generar pequeñísimas cantidades de hidrógeno, o cantidades *traza*, al estar "expuestos a *bases*, agua y alcoholes."

Espero te sirva.

Saludos!


----------



## geronimo52

Hola Cybermetaller,

Busqué a la palabra ¨entrecruzante¨ en Google y encontré varios documentos científicos.

Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## genine

So, if something is there in trace amounts, está allí en las cantidades traza?


----------



## cybermetaller

Exactamente, genine!


----------



## genine

¿Se puede decir también “cantidades ínfimas”?


----------



## fsabroso

genine said:


> ¿Se puede decir también “cantidades ínfimas”?


No lo creo.

Hola:

Preferiría usar "*cantidad detectable*", ya que es una cantindad minima necesaria para ser seguida/detectada.

Saludos.


----------



## genine

¿Aunque quiero decir que apenas hay…? O sea, que hay muy muy poquito de el ingrediente detectable…


----------



## fsabroso

genine said:


> ¿Aunque quiero decir que apenas hay…? O sea, que hay muy muy poquito de el ingrediente detectable…


Pues si.

Una frase común en español es
"_se detectó/detectaron cantidades mínimas de ..."_

Saludos.


----------



## genine

Lo agradesco mucho fsabroso. Mil gracias.


----------



## amydafig

Yes, fsabroso is right again since in the case "trace" is used as an adjective and not a verb.  Tambien se puede usar "escasa" si no me equivoco.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Creo que lo correcto es "cantidades traza". Traza es un substantivo utilizado como adjetivo (y por lo tanto en singular). Detectables o escasas no significan exactamente lo mismo.
Saludos.


----------



## geronimo52

Muy bien.  Gracias!


----------



## amydafig

In English, "trace" as noun has, among others, these meanings:
*1.)* A barely perceivable indication; a touch: _spoke with a trace of sarcasm._
*2.) *An extremely small amount.

If using "traza" as "vestigio" in Spanish, then use that, however I don't believe the use of "detectable" or "escaso" is incorrect here.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. También son "detectables" las cantidades grandes. "Escasas" no implica que sean cantidades tan pequeñas como las cantidades "traza".
Saludos.


----------



## amydafig

I guess you've got it right down to the minutiae.


----------



## Raelsb77

Hola, como químico he trabajado en la síntesis de polímeros entrecruzados del tipo de los que se describen aquí. En este contexto, una traducción correcta sería:
*
*_"Los (agentes) entrecruzadores pueden generar cantidades traza de..."_

Un saludo


----------

